# Curing in Jars vs Ziplock Bags



## Dave Lif (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone know of any differences? Other than jars break and are more expensive...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bags IMO are not as good, because anytime you move it for whatever reason, your buds gets jostled around.
Every time bud gets handled or moved, you knock off a certain amount of trichs.


----------



## stealth808 (Aug 12, 2013)

the flavor develops much nicer during the cure in a jar.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2013)

Mold seems to grow faster in plastic bags besides the fact thc likes to stick to it cause you know its plastic slightly permeable


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

Plastic bags are horrible for curing. Glass jars, man. There are not that expensive you can get a jar that holds up to like a half pound for ten bucks at most retailers. Bags are only good for bagging up stuff to sell or as carry along smoke if you don't want to carry a jar. 

Plus the plastic ziplock will leave your stuff smelling like plastic baggies. I'd defiantly put down the big ten dollars and get some mason jars.


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 12, 2013)

The ladies would be saying "Is that a jar in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" Now if you wanted to hang out with me and bring that half a pound jar I would be your best friendkiss-ass


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

For sure the ladies always complement my bulge. But the half pound jar was just because OP stated jars are expensive but he could just buy one big ass jar to let buds cure in and then move them to something less fragile when finished curing for a couple months. Well couple months if you want something cured, but go 6 months for some fine psychoactive funk.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 12, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure the ladies always complement my bulge. But the half pound jar was just because OP stated jars are expensive but he could just buy one big ass jar to let buds cure in and then move them to something less fragile when finished curing for a couple months. Well couple months if you want something cured, but go 6 months for some fine psychoactive funk.


I was surprised to actually find those gallon sized canning jars, at an arts/crafts supply chain...great idea.

Actually it's cheaper for me as opposed to buying all the extra mini-hygrometers I would need for smaller jars.


----------



## 408isthebay (Mar 18, 2014)

i used to store everything in mason jars, but recently i found some bud that i put in plastic bags and forgot about for maybe 2 weeks and they smelled way stronger than my mason jar buds. My theory is that the bags let a little bit of air exhange and help the buds cure faster. The mason jar buds have a fresher smell to it but definitely not as dank


----------



## Calyx541 (Mar 20, 2014)

2qt to 1gal glass jars FTW


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

Personally, curing is an old wives tale. But I do think pot stores longer in jars. As I will harvest 3-6 pounds per harvest, I just don't have enough glass jars yet. I am working on it. I got jars that hold 1oz, 2oz, and a couple that hold 3. Thing is I don't burp. I burp the jar when I stick my hand in the jar. My pot, u can smoke immediately after it dry's regardless of the strain, and I have done my own personal scientific experiments. I have even done the wetdry experiment. My studies have discovered that ur bud will weigh 1/5th of or a little less, than when it was harvested.

I get bored. I haven't had a tax paying job since May 8th, 2008.

editors note. This is only my preference after testing the theory. 3 pounds for me will barely last a month. My customers don't complain. And I supply a city 20 miles north of Seattle. My medical patients prefer my weed over dispensary weed. But yes, I do store my pot in Jars, why? It makes the customers happy. I don't tell the my opinion either, they are the customer. The problem is, I like antiques, I like things to look cool. So I buy 100+ year old jars and glass containers. The customers love seeing these old jars, as they are middle age and have an appreciation with old fine art!

Now when I sell a QP, half, or pound, it goes in a large zip lock, unless you want to buy my jars, and some of my jars are worth more than the weed.

I sell QP's for $500 and ozs. between $140 and 180. Just depends n the customer, not the product!


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

Everytime I go to town I hit the goodwill
for jars.
They always have some cool stuff in the way of diy weed projects too.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

"Personally, curing is an old wives tale."

every grower knows to cure and it has a significant impact
oh and you should also try burping to prevent mold unless you just overdry (sounds like you do if your bud is less than 20% of wet weight)


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 21, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> "Personally, curing is an old wives tale."
> 
> every grower knows to cure and it has a significant impact
> oh and you should also try burping to prevent mold unless you just overdry (sounds like you do if your bud is less than 20% of wet weight)


No I don't cure, cause nobody complains. I have 5 friends who grow. Only 1 of them cures. And yes, he is pretentious, I call him a Granola Head. He shops at Whole Foods(Grocery store tat only sells organic food). Well I grow more weed than he does, so he buys from me, plus this individual is responsible for supplying me with strains. He has a friend with a 26,000w grow and this dude is a badass Botanist, all my strains are 1st Gen. clones off of his creations! Well he will bring me my weed back for sampling after he has cured it for a month. I have had weed cured for a month and 3 months. I have been smoking weed since 1982, I for the life of me can't tell the difference.

Also, I wont have my weed long enough for it to mold. My last harvest was close to 3 pounds I harvested in late Jan. All of my weed was gone by the end of Feb. Now I do store my personal in Jars, and I keep my custmers weed in Jars to, only because it makes them happy. For me though, all of that is extra work thatis not needed(preference, it's all about what suits you, we all come to RIU to pick each others brains, some get really offended if you question their procedures).So every time some one comes over and smells the pot they have to open the bag, theres ur burp! I am not argueing against jars, I just know from personal experience, its an extra process not needed. Non of the weed you buy at dispensaries in Washington state is cured. I know, I have sold my weed to them, and have a friend who owns one! Got $2200 for my Querkle. That's the high end. $1800 is avg. My friend has 20lbs all in zip lock bags in plastic tubs. I can get Grape God for $1800 a pound, it was trimmed by a machine. If he would have hired me, he would have gottin a lot more. So he did, I start Monday trimming 60 plants. Mostly Lemon OG Kush. I have 2 young men that work for me and sling my shit. I get paid $200/lb trimmed. You say how do you know what it will weigh dry so I don't have to wait to get paid. Well we have all ben doing this a long time.

In conclusion, if you need to store your pot for a long time, put it in jars. Otherwise, if you cant smoke ur weed when it's dried, then ur weed sucks. For me the most important process of drying is darkness. This gets rid of all the chlorophyll in the bud. If u don't, ur weed could smell like hay and taste like hay!

This is what I do, only a preference and what works for me. TO EACH HIS OWN.

I bet I get attacked for this opinion.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

no attacks because it's just your opinion..
we all have those..
however to say curing doesnt do anything, simply is not true


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

the cure is important and the fowl taste associated with not flushing is simply a poor cure..a harsh hot acrid taste is from burning starches and chlorophyll....also associated with newbs overfeeding making the cure that much harder..keeping the plant moist enough to stay alive and still maintain gass transfer..through this natural process of hydrolysis and respiration the components are broken down and becomes smooth..this process is known as the cure

Night and day difference in curing .. 
Reduction in Chlorophyll content, doesn't taste like smoking veggies 
Reduction in plant starch content,and sugars, creating a smooth smoke that will just expand nicely in your lungs, won't even feel it go down 
Reduction in nitrate levels,less carcinogenic, always good right and cleaner high/taste
polycyclic aromatization and oxidation of terpenoids altering the flavor profile more robust with a lower ppm sensory threshold , less perfumey even soapy or "green" from corresponding aldehydes and ketones 
Reduction of and consistent moisture content, even slow burn and no smoldering or black ash unwilling to burn


and there are many threads of newbs asking how to remove hay taste etc from bud or that they have black ash etc..curing is important. 3 weeks to sell 4 months optimum
tell tobacco growers or cheese and wine producers that aging does nothing..


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 21, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> the cure is important and the fowl taste associated with not flushing is simply a poor cure..a harsh hot acrid taste is from burning starches and chlorophyll....also associated with newbs overfeeding making the cure that much harder..keeping the plant moist enough to stay alive and still maintain gass transfer..through this natural process of hydrolysis and respiration the components are broken down and becomes smooth..this process is known as the cure
> 
> Night and day difference in curing ..
> Reduction in Chlorophyll content, doesn't taste like smoking veggies
> ...


So there you have it 2 truly honest, factual, and experienced versions. Both completely different from the other. Now you as the OP or anybody else who is curious about curing, can form their own opinion.

As I have read the same thing that this person posted, its in every marijuana cultivation book, you can't disagree with what he say cuz the scientist came up with all these neat weird words that makes it seem real fancy.

The one thing I do know though, is once my weed is dry it's ready to smoke. Regardless of strain. That means it's ready to sell. I do not hang my bud on the stem. I break my harvest all up in the nice little tiny dense nuglets and use a drying net. 5 days they're done. Then weighed, then into a ziplock baggie. Then into a customer's hand my bud will not survive long enough to cure. My weed goes 4 $500 a QP to people that are important to me. And 600 for everybody else, I am negotiable depending on strain.

Each level holds a half pound dry.

droid maxx


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 21, 2014)

I know commercial growers that do the same thing you're doing. It's all about turn over. And yes it's smokable but when I grab some fresh out his harvest and cure for a couple months it really smokes a lot better. No comparison. Side by tests: un cured I cough and my throat burns (which ruins the high for me), cured bud smokes and tastes so much better, good expansion but no hot throat. This strain was tested at over 20%THC. I know my buds are tasting better and better. They've cured for about 4 months. I have smoked un cured buds that tasted good and were smooth but I always wonder how much better they might taste cured.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 14, 2014)

how about curing in coleman coolers...I have 15 6ft plants that need taken care of...I need a better solution than burping a gazillion jars...appreciate any info....thankx



mojo


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 14, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> Personally, curing is an old wives tale. But I do think pot stores longer in jars. As I will harvest 3-6 pounds per harvest, I just don't have enough glass jars yet. I am working on it. I got jars that hold 1oz, 2oz, and a couple that hold 3. Thing is I don't burp. I burp the jar when I stick my hand in the jar. My pot, u can smoke immediately after it dry's regardless of the strain, and I have done my own personal scientific experiments. I have even done the wetdry experiment. My studies have discovered that ur bud will weigh 1/5th of or a little less, than when it was harvested.
> 
> I get bored. I haven't had a tax paying job since May 8th, 2008.
> 
> ...


DAmn cheap, i get $20.oo a gram for my stuff, i sell qp's for 1,500.00


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 14, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> So there you have it 2 truly honest, factual, and experienced versions. Both completely different from the other. Now you as the OP or anybody else who is curious about curing, can form their own opinion.
> 
> As I have read the same thing that this person posted, its in every marijuana cultivation book, you can't disagree with what he say cuz the scientist came up with all these neat weird words that makes it seem real fancy.
> 
> ...


oh and yes you can smoke it straight out the dryer,, but i cure mine,, not even for the taste or smell,,,which do improve w age but so when you burn it it burns to a nice white ash. smoke it right out the dryer you still get high but it burns diferently and you end up with black char in the bowl,,, but thats my opinion,,also true


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 14, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> I know commercial growers that do the same thing you're doing. It's all about turn over. And yes it's smokable but when I grab some fresh out his harvest and cure for a couple months it really smokes a lot better. No comparison. Side by tests: un cured I cough and my throat burns (which ruins the high for me), cured bud smokes and tastes so much better, good expansion but no hot throat. This strain was tested at over 20%THC. I know my buds are tasting better and better. They've cured for about 4 months. I have smoked un cured buds that tasted good and were smooth but I always wonder how much better they might taste cured.


YEP


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 16, 2014)

The way I see it, drying is part of the curing process, and is more important than the jar curing part.

After 4 days of drying, if you were to quick dry it the rest of the way, it would already taste pretty good when compared to quick dried fresh cut.

Curing is a game of diminishing returns. The first day makes the biggest difference, but the next day less, the next day even less, and less and less... until each day only causes marginal changes.

I agree that if your product is not good after drying, your product also won't be good after a cure, but I also think the longer the cure, the better.

When my stuff is dry 1-2 weeks, I start smoking it AND curing it!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> The way I see it, drying is part of the curing process, and is more important than the jar curing part.
> 
> After 4 days of drying, if you were to quick dry it the rest of the way, it would already taste pretty good when compared to quick dried fresh cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaGrandePeche (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey Peeps, 

New to the whole growing scene. This is my first time growing pot, and I am just wondering if I can get by curing my weed in a large Ziploc bag? I understand that glass jars are preferable, but can Ziploc bags get the job done? I find all your stories interesting, funny, and enjoyable! 

Cheers!


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 3, 2021)

LaGrandePeche said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> New to the whole growing scene. This is my first time growing pot, and I am just wondering if I can get by curing my weed in a large Ziploc bag? I understand that glass jars are preferable, but can Ziploc bags get the job done? I find all your stories interesting, funny, and enjoyable!
> 
> Cheers!


yes you can. I highly recommend getting an accurate mini hygrometer so you can keep an eye on your RH levels. I got a bunch of the tiny dirt cheap ones on amazon and none were accurate or even matched each other, but both of my mini inkbird hygrometers are very accurate. Good luck!


----------



## Dark_Hatchling (Sep 7, 2021)

What about curing in turkey bags stuffed in airtight totes or 5g buckets with an airtight lid?


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 7, 2021)

I do turkey bags. Jars are a pain.
Just gotta twist and tie the opening to keep it airtight. Zero smell.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 7, 2021)

Amazon.com: 4 Pack - 1 Gallon Glass Jar w/ Plastic Airtight Lid, Muslin Cloth, Rubber Band - Wide Mouth Easy Clean - Dishwasher Safe - Kombucha, Kefir, Canning, Sun Tea, Fermentation, Food Storage: Home & Kitchen


Shop 1790 at the Amazon Home Brewing & Wine Making store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------

